# Designer Handbag Rental



## Indian Barbie (Oct 28, 2008)

just wondering if any of you peeps have done designer handbag rental (Like bagborroworsteal.com), what are your experiences?


----------



## carandru (Oct 28, 2008)

I wanted to try it, but the rental prices on bagborrowsteal are a bit steep.  Like if I could afford to pay you $50/week for a bag, I can probably just wait a few months and buy the dang thing!

I would like to know what others think about it though.  Any one tried this?


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 28, 2008)

I was going to do this but I can't afford 200 a month for 4 bags to rent. As the poster above me said I may as well save up and buy them. =)


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe it's just for people who earn a lot but don't earn enough to keep in "fashion"...

There's this website baghire.co.uk and they charge £90 membership and you can hire any any bag you like for free for a whole month... Seriously considering it when I get a good job....

But my mom thinks it might be a waste


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't waste my money on 'renting' a bag. I'd rather get a decent copy on Ioffer or save for the real thing. I have a real MJ Stam and Mulberry Emmy but am gonna get a replica Miu Miu tote next mth as what with this 'credit crunch', I can't justify £500+ on a designer handbag right now.


----------



## carandru (Oct 28, 2008)

My biggest fear would be that something happened to it while it was in my possession!!!!  Especially since I am renting, I probably I would not be able to pay for that.

Of course I would care for it like my own baby. But you just never know when something crazy will happen. And then you will have no bag, have wasted your rental money on it, and still have to buy the bag!!  I think that fear alone will keep me from "renting".


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd rather be able to keep it forever so to me it'sa better bargain to save up and just buy it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

So are you renting new bags....Or used bags....
Ok I hate the whole renting idea...I would rather save my money and buy one. I guess I don't understand the whole renting a bag concept....I mean with a car, I see the benefit..Less miles on my own car, etc...
I have seen a few places that have Rent Tires and Rims...Why and who??


----------



## MerittoriousRex (Nov 2, 2008)

Is "Ioffer" legit?


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MerittoriousRex* 

 
_Is "Ioffer" legit?_

 

No, they're all fakes! C'mon now there's a reason why they're being sold for as little as $100.

You can get some star quality replicas on there though. A few of my friends have bought bags off there and then we've gone to Selfridges and compared them the real thing and can't spot the difference.


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

I was thinking about doing this. If I do Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## jetplanesex (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know if I'm the only one but I just think that fake/knock off bags are so wrong.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 22, 2009)

I hate knock offs, I'd rather carry a bebe bag or something equally not so high end.

I think renting bags is a waste of money.  Save up and buy the damn thing.  Then at least if shit hits the fan, you can sell it and recoup some cash.  

Seriously do you really wanna help pay for whoever owns bagborrowsteal's new (non-rented!) bags and mercedes??


----------



## MissResha (Jan 22, 2009)

one of my friends does the bagborrowsteal thing and she loves it. but she's one of those bougie chicks anyway lol. i keep telling her she should just save her money and buy the damn bag, but seeing as how she lives in LA and loves the idea of having the new "it" bag every week...it suits her.

me personally? i wouldnt give them a dime.


----------

